# Should I cut my hair?



## livlegacy629 (May 4, 2008)

Alright, I have been thinking of getting my hair cut short for a while now, and my friend has been wanting to cut it too.




She wants to do an inverted bob, like the first 2 links (sorry its pic heavy)

http://streetfashionblvd.com/wp-cont...06/bob-cut.jpg

http://www.short-hair-style.com/imag...ort_hair_1.jpg

im not sure if that cut would look god on me, (my pics the 4th pic, i know its not good but its the most recent) I also like some of these (sorry some are links and some are uploaded, i took some pics out of a magazine, some of the uploaded are inverted bobs also.)

Google Image Result for http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]_ V1._CR0,0,325,325_SS90_.jpg


----------



## Johnnie (May 5, 2008)

I think you could pull off short hair. It'd look cute.


----------



## KatJ (May 5, 2008)

Short hair would look awesome on you. You could easily get away with an inverted bob.


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 6, 2008)

I say keep it long and dye it a different color instead... Im not saying you wouldnt rock the short hair style you want, because I think you most likely would, but I think the longer hair is sexier...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 6, 2008)

i say go for the inverted bob. just dont get as drastic and angle as victoria beckham has


----------

